# how fast are bands going with out ammo just wondering if anyone figuerd that out



## romanljc (May 26, 2014)

How fast does rubber travel. When it snaps back with out any ammo . That is whats the fastist they will go there most be a limit


----------



## Mike The Spike (Mar 27, 2014)

That depends on the thickness of the rubber since that determines the weight that is being propelled, the width since that determines wind resistance, and also the composition of the rubber. The fastest rubber seems to be pure natural latex, and it seems to snap back at between 400-450 fps max from what I hear.


----------



## jazz (May 15, 2012)

yeah, this is a good question I was asking myself these days, but more specificaly related to TBG because I use it almost exclusively.

My question would be also at which point the bands are fastest - is it that point somewhere half the length of the draw where pouch is usualy separated form the ammo or somewhere else?

also, what would be the way to measure that speed?

thanks,

jazz


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

In the Speed Freaks thread, you will find some velocities over 500 fps, so latex bands will certainly exceed that with no ammo. As I recall, Bill Hays said somewhere that he measured the velocity without ammo, and just the bare latex will retract at about 600 fps. As others have said, a lot depends on just how the bands are cut, their exact composition, and the local temperature.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

Mike The Spike said:


> That depends on the thickness of the rubber since that determines the weight that is being propelled, the width since that determines wind resistance, and also the composition of the rubber. The fastest rubber seems to be pure natural latex, and it seems to snap back at between 400-450 fps max from what I hear.


I'm going to assume that unloaded rubber (no projectile, no pouch) is faster than loaded rubber. This theory is born out by results in the 300 Club where the lightest projectiles have achieved the highest speeds. Also these results prove that the fastest rubber is capable of retracting at 500+ fps. Here's proof. Note that 3 members have successfully exceeded 500 fps.

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/21109-slingshot-forum-300-club/

Note: I see that Charles beat me to it, but that's OK . I'll post anyway to get the link in. I suspect Bill is correct, that 600 fps+- is as fast as today's rubber will ever get.


----------

